# Reverse Siamese



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a beautiful Reverse Siamese doe. She is my first reverse siamese and I have never worked with the gene before. My question is what do I breed her to in order to continue producing good reverse siamese? Any input would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My understanding is that reverse siamese isn't a specific gene the way that siamese is, but I honestly only ever hear about in while looking up info on siamese. Instead, it sounds like it's a beige or stone mouse with modifiers making it lighter at the points. Mating to another beige or stone who's light in the muzzle area would be a great start. If you don't have more beige/stone, then that's your starting point.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Laigaie's right, it's a stone/beige (a/a ce/ce) with light points. Light points are a common fault in pale coloured mice (stone, champagne, dove, etc) and difficult to get rid of once you have them in your mice, so if you want to keep the pale points it should be easy enough! Another stone or a cream (a/a c/ce) would be best, PEW (a/a c/c) would be second best, which would produce creams in the first generation and stone in the second. Failing that you could try another pale pointed mouse like a dove. First generation would be black, so you'd need to breed a son back to her but the modifiers for pale points will still be there. Avoid Siamese for obvious reasons, and also the chinchilla based varieties as the chinchilla gene will often darken the points slightly, and agouti based varieties because these will make the body colour streaky. Hope this helps you!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I love reversies! Could you post a pic of your doe?


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you so much guys!! Great information!

Sarah- your info has also helped me plan my cream line I am starting! 

I am having serious camera issues, but I will post a pic of her either today or tomarrow. It will not be a good picture buy it will do.


----------

